# A doctor, A helper & A guide - I am newbie to this forum.



## HelenMartin (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello everyone. I am new member. I am a pet lover, a homeopathic doctor. I want to contribute to this forum in a positive way.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2015)

HelenMartin said:


> Hello everyone. I am new member. I am a pet lover, a homeopathic doctor. I want to contribute to this forum in a positive way.



Hi! And welcome!

A common problem around here is rectal prolapses. What homeopathic remedies can you recommend?


----------



## sujal.nair02 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## SUKS2BU (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome and I will be looking forward to your opinion as a Doctor.......


----------



## sujal.nair02 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thankyou for the warm wellcome..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

